# bogging down



## hunsberger1 (Mar 3, 2014)

checked fuel filter today so much water in it didn't even resemble gas would multiple cans of heat solve this or should tank be emptied if so is best way to do this at the tank or through the gas fill what caused this? bad gromit or just the weather


----------

